# Rope trick to lay cows down gently



## Farmer Kitty

Here is a way to tye a rope around a cow so that you can gently lay her down. 
You need a long enough rope with a loop in one end.
1. Put the rope around the cow just behind the front legs. Put the none looped end through the loop and lay the rope along the cows backline.





Note: I was doing this alone and with the cows movement and no one to hold the ropes tail things slid some. The rope will need to be along the backline, not to the side. I have put in arrows pointing to where the rope should lie.

2. Wrap the rope around the cow just in front of the hind legs and wrap it around itself so the end goes to the tail of the cow. This is the tail you will pull.





3. Then when you are ready to lay her down, gently pull the rope's tail straight out behind her and she should lay down.

Here is a full look from the top.





And one from the side.





I hope this helps some of you to be able to lay down your cow when needed.


----------



## wynedot55

thats 1 thing i wont do.is lay a cow down with a rope.even when he had a C-section we left the cow standing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You have to do a c-section standing or risk having the insides of the cow come out. Laying them down comes in handy for things like a twisted uterus when you try to roll the cow to untwist the uterus, some hoof work (although we usually endup doing that with the standing and pulley the leg up), etc.


----------



## wynedot55

on prolapes we just put them back in with the cow laying down.like she normally does.an then sew her back up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> on prolapes we just put them back in with the cow laying down.like she normally does.an then sew her back up.


Not prolapse, twisted uterus. It occurs when the contractions are uneven and it twists the uterus inside the cow. The options to correct it are, rolling the cow or c-section. We all know that surgeries take more out of a cow and you have more risk of infection. Rolling the cow is a noninvasive option that doesn't hurt the cow although, it usually takes several people to do. 

Oh, and with prolapses, I hope your cleaning the uterus up before putting it back in. You can do those standing as well as laying. But, if you want to do them laying down and she doesn't want to lay down then you can use this rope trick to lay her down. The cow lays down slowly and gently so there isn't anymore chance of injury to her than she would have laying down on her own.


----------



## wynedot55

ahhhhh we have never had a twisted uterus.weve had a few prolapes.an on those we would wash it put it in an sew her up.an they always bred back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We've had two twisted uteruses and hope to never have one again! I'd rather deal with a prolapse or episodomy!


----------

